# Aristocraft "Articutraction"?



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi -

I just came across a couple of Rogers steam locos by Aristocraft that were advertised as having "Articutraction" as one of their features.


Anyone know what this actually is, how it works and what it is supposed to do?

Provide more pulling power I assume......but how and does it work?

The two locos with that feature were the 21101 and 21102, are these the only Aristo Rogers locos that have that or do the others as well?


Knut


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Knut; 

On the earliest production of the Rogers, each drive axle was a unit with its own motor and gearing. I don't remember whether the individual driver sets could flex some in a curve. That locomotive's wheel base was small enough that such "articulation" was almost unneccessary. BUT that may be what the "articulation" is in reference to. Indivual motors for each axle may have seemed like a good idea, but I think they became a very large and vicious bear when one motor burned out and the other one tried to keep moving. 

Hope this helps, 
David Meashey


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The original Rogers motor blocks were connected by a molded-in ball-in-socket type arrangement, essentially equalizing the four drivers so they could adjust to uneven track. As David said, on a loco with that small of a wheelbase, it wasn't really necessary. I don't know if Aristo changed the drive on the Rogers locos over the years or not. They used to sell the motor blocks individually. I got a few for some scratchbuilding projects, but found them underwhelming in terms of performance. 

Later, 

K


----------

